# Water Wisteria Gone Crazy



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok - so this would not have happened if we kept up better with the tanks - yet over the past few months routine maintenance has been very light and our Wisteria has “jumped ship” so to speak and grown right out of the top of the tank. The clowns did not like the location of the Wisteria after we moved the Swords and most of it came up yet a few strands landed on top of the tree and rooted into the Java and just took off. We have ripped out buckets of this stuff and it just keeps growing. Enjoy… 

(also posted @ FishBox)


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

A few more - the last one is the best shot to us. 

Enjoy...


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

That is crazy cool liking. I hope it's not cutting off too much light to the other plants.


----------

